# Bailey in an hcc...help?



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I think the poms can go down just a little bit more (lower) and rounder (as round as you can since the hair is pretty short). After he grows a little bit more fur on his pom poms and rounding it out, he should look more like what you are envisioning


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

He looks very cute.


----------



## srg94 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, he is growing out from his last trim (shave down) but during the winter he can get a tk of 3" in no time  Hopefully it doesn't take too long for him to grow out.
Since his tk and neck hair are the same length would it be beneficial to trim his neck hair down just a bit to make his tk look slightly longer or should I just leave it be?


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

srg94 said:


> Thanks, he is growing out from his last trim (shave down) but during the winter he can get a tk of 3" in no time  Hopefully it doesn't take too long for him to grow out.
> Since his tk and neck hair are the same length would it be beneficial to trim his neck hair down just a bit to make his tk look slightly longer or should I just leave it be?


I think trimming the neck would be nice but you can always wait till after he grows to the length you want and then do it  If you do trim it (neck area) now, I don't think it should be a problem; that would make his chest look more puffy and round as well. You did a great job considering this was your first "poodley" groom


----------



## srg94 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, I think I'll let it grow out a bit, give his tk a chance to grow


----------



## srg94 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok so I brought the top of the pom poms down on his front legs and I'm going to wait for his hair to grow a little longer before I try to shape them. Do the top if this back pom poms heed to be taken down some or do they just need to grow out a little?
He looks much better thanks for the help:biggrin:


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

The back poms should start at the hock and make a 45* angle down. I would also think about bringing the jacket back a bit. On a perfectly square dog, it will stop right after the last rib. On longer bodied dogs it will be after that. It just takes some tweaking to get it right.

Here's a picture of Hibbert when I first put him in an hcc. I had some tweaking to do as well, but at least you can get a good feel. I had to move his jacket back too because it made him look too long in the loin.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Now those front bracelets are too low. Here, I maybe this will help. It's not perfect, I'm not a groomer, and I'm horrible at photoshop. But - I referred to photos of my dog in a continental.


----------



## srg94 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pic 
The first line is where his last rib is and the second (closer to his behind) is where the jacket should end...right?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

srg94 said:


> Thanks for the pic
> The first line is where his last rib is and the second (closer to his behind) is where the jacket should end...right?


Yes, I believe so. And I'd - in time - allow some hair to fill in hear the withers and trim the hair closer near the end of the jacket to help minimize the roach.  Gotta love the things you can do with hair and scissors!

ETA: The second photo might be a little better as far as jacket placement. Remember, I'm a novice too.


----------



## srg94 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep I was hoping to help hide the roach of his back, gotta love the quality of a reject byb pound puppy 
As far as scissors go what is something I should look for. I am currently using child safety scissors :flute: and I know I will need to invest in something much better than those.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh mai goodness! Child safety scissors. Your hand must hurt after that! I would get around 8" long straight and curved shears. You could probably go with 6" long ones. They will help you out a LOT! I would expect to pay around $50 each for a cheaper pair. Scissoring is so much fun! Fluff up that hair with a comb and sculpt away! You'll definitely be able to hide any flaws you want and with a nice, full jacket, you won't be able to see the roached back.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OffTheLeash (May 15, 2013)

Hi there, 
I'm probably being annoying, I just joined the forum and I'm already posting like mad, but here's the rule of thumb for placement on the poms. Start with the back legs. you want the rear poms to start just above the hock and angle down at about 45 degrees. meaning it's just slightly higher at the back of the leg and very slightly slopes toward the floor/foot. Once you have the rear pom where you like it, take your comb and hold it vertically with one end on the table/floor and use it to measure how high the top of the pom is. Then, just do it the same height on the front legs  good Luck!

O.T.L

Oh, and the poms on the front legs are not angled, they just go straight across. You probably know that, but it's worth mentioning


----------

